# Police Clearance Certificate Rejected by CO



## VJ_KIWI

Hi All,

I have applied for Silver Fern JSV 2013 and filed all applicable documents at immigartion office. After 3 days I got a call from Mumbai Immigration office. 

My Case Officer mentioned that I need to get PCC from passport office and NOT from Police Commissioner's officer. So she will be returning my passport :-( So I need to submit again (within ten days) with new PCC obtained from passport office.

Do anyone have faced the same issue.? I am planning to get the another PCC from passport office from Chennai.

Thanks
Vijay


----------



## axestud

hey bro,

it is sad, but you should show them this

For INDIAN APPLICANTS

Applicants in India – apply to the Regional Passport Office of the Indian Ministry of External Affairs or the Office of the Deputy Commissioner/Superintendent of Police for the area of your residence. The certificate must be the original, bearing the official Ministry Seal.



Applicants already in New Zealand – you should contact the High Commission of India, PO Box 4045, Wellington, to obtain a certificate.



Applicants living in a third country – you should apply to the Indian High Commission or Embassy accredited to that country.

Page Last Updated: 25 Jan 2013

source:- immigration new zealand web site


----------



## VJ_KIWI

Today I went to Passport Office and got my PCC same day.. It was awesome and surprise to me. The whole work was taken care by TCS.. They were very polite and organised.. Within 2 hours I got my PCC.. Unbelievable... Then I submit my PCC & passport to TTNZ again.. Thats it..


----------



## axestud

Ok got it...then I should too be ready with that to save time


----------



## VJ_KIWI

axestud said:


> Ok got it...then I should too be ready with that to save time


Yes You should be


----------

